# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 39)



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*What was your most challenging wood project you built that was very complex? *
*And who designed it? *


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Broken springs, woodturners from NY and leprechaunish wizards are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the pimate too...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Everything I do is challenging from a yoyo (considered to be the second oldest toy in the world behind the doll) to a multi-compartment humidor with rising tray - I try to be a perfectionist and never make it, but sometimes the "simplest" project can give me the most fits. One doesn't really stand out although I did build a captain's bed once that I nearly quit twice. If i ever find the polaroids I will post a pic. That was back before internet and me owning a decent camera. What few pics I took were polaroids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 21, 2014)

My bed...
California king, no hardware, no center supports. Narrow looking rails and spindly posts. Strong as a bridge, though.
My design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd post some pics, but the new IOS I installed isn't working well


----------



## ButchC (Sep 21, 2014)

My most challenging project was this six panel door, simply because I had never done one before.

The rails and stiles are a door core and shop made poplar skins, while the panels are solid poplar. I intended to paint it - hence the use of poplar.

after all parts were completed, the final assembly was very difficult. I made my own fluted dowels that fit very tight, and having let them sit for a few minutes too long made them swell. I broke two bessey k clamps trying to get the gaps to close - from the torque of channel locks....DOH!!!

Anyway it all came together and I was very happy with the result. It was mm built in 2010.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

ButchC said:


> My most challenging project was this six panel door, simply because I had never done one before.
> 
> The rails and stiles are a door core and shop made poplar skins, while the panels are solid poplar. I intended to paint it - hence the use of poplar.
> 
> ...




Nice Door!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

Probably this little sucker- technically the most difficult. Lots of itty bitty parts-mortise/tenon-bent lam frame and made the curved plywood and flat panels.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan (Sep 21, 2014)

Mike, that is absolutely beautiful. If you don't mind saying, how many hours do you figure you have into that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't done any projects yet that I would consider very challenging or overly complex. Just trying to push myself and learn new skills with each piece I build. In the next few years I've got a couple furniture builds I plan to tackle that will push that and delve into more complexity - a morris chair, a complete bedroom set. But, right now the projects I'm tackling will help build up skills to help me better tackle those more complex projects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2014)

justallan said:


> Mike, that is absolutely beautiful. If you don't mind saying, how many hours do you figure you have into that?




I do not remember Allen- A lot of time when I do a build thread here I put the hours down- I did not on this one. Nothing on it was easy but It was fun. Here is the thread http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/what-am-i-building-this-time.4965/


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2014)

In 2008 after a flood I was doing home repair and we had a hole in the middle of the house so I decided to do a 24 inch wide floor to ceiling built in. I knew how to use a saw and had a basic idea what I was doing but this was before I really got into quality woodworking. I had to learn drawers, glass panel doors, and face frame construction on the fly. Plus I was using reclaimed lumber to match the rest of the house and I didn't know a whole lot about maximizing my cuts to get the most out of my lumber. Fast forward 6 years and now I plan to tackle a mission style couch that will all be mortise and tenon........ (Remember, I'm a turner  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 22, 2014)

My dad makes violins and I thought I'd try. I loved carving the scroll and neck, but bending the curly maple for the sides kicked me in the ding, ding. I cracked them over and over. He makes it look effortless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

